# HDVR2 - Will it work as "Playback Only" w/o a Satellite/Phone Connection?



## Randyman... (Feb 17, 2004)

So I just upgraded my old HDVR2 to the new DirecTV HD DVR (HR23NC-700). The new dish is literally being installed right now! 

I have tons of archived SD recordings on the old HDVR2 (250GB drive), and I'd like to keep it operational strictly for playback of the pre-recorded programming until I have a chance to back all of it up to my PC.

What does the HDVR2 require to remain useful as a playback-only device?

DirecTV DVR Service Subscription? ($5/Month)
DirecTV "Extra Receiver" subscription fee ($5/Month)
One connection to a Satellite?
Telephone Line?

I'd love to get by w/o anything but Power and A/V connections if possible. I'm currently still paying the $5/Mo DVR fee and $5/Mo Extra Receiver fee until I can confirm what all I'll need to do at the bare minimum. I'll probably use it in this configuration for at least 6 months or so while I slowly record all of the programming to my PC for archival, and then I will retire the HDVR2 from my system all together. A Quick search did not reveal any info specifically for the HDVR2, so I figured a new thread was appropriate.

Thanks!


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

You should be able to continue to play back those Tivo recordings, even without an active subscription or satellite connection. Just to be safe, disconnect the Tivo's satellite cable before deactivating the Tivo's DirecTV subscription.


----------



## Randyman... (Feb 17, 2004)

Cool. I'm trying that now. My new HD DVR is cranking along nicely, and it is using both Satellite connections, so if the HDVR2 won't work w/o a satellite connection I'll have to make a 3rd cable drop to this room...

On a related note on the HDVR2 - I noticed over the past 6 months or so that when the weather is bad enough to knock out both Satellite signals, it tends to "Freeze/Hang" the unit, and it will sometimes reboot on its own or wait until I power cycle it. Is this a known issue, and I'm curious if not having any Satellite connection into the HDVR2 would cause similar issues? I'll also see if I can scrounge this info through a search...

Thanks for the reply. It would be GREAT to save $10/Mo on the combined fees


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Yes, DTiVos freezing when the sat signal is poor is a common problem. This seems to be a software problem introduced in the most recent update.

When starting the disconnected DTiVo, press the DirecTV/TiVo button when it gets to "searching for satellite"/


----------



## Randyman... (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks for your reply, stevel  I also noticed these issues seemed to coincide with a software upgrade. Go figure...

So far, the HDVR2 seems to be operating fine w/o any Phone or Satellite connection. Do you know if I will be able to cancel the DirecTV DVR service ($5/Mo) and extra receiver fee ($5/Mo) while retaining the "Playback Only" functionality of the unit? When I ordered my HD service/HD DVR I indicated I would still use the HDVR2, and I opted to keep it active on my account. I'd love to confirm that I can safely cancel these services and save $10/Mo on my bill :up: .

I'd hate to get into a scenario where I have to re-activate the HDVR2 to pull the Video off it as I've heard many complaints about the re-activation of legacy DirecTV TiVo's...

Thanks for your valued input


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Randyman... said:


> .... Do you know if I will be able to cancel the DirecTV DVR service ($5/Mo) and extra receiver fee ($5/Mo) while retaining the "Playback Only" functionality of the unit? ....


Yes, your Tivo will continue to operate fine.

Note for other folks stumbling on this thread: The same does NOT apply to the DirecTV DVRs (non-Tivo DVRs). They will not function without an active satellite connection and DVR subscription.


----------



## Randyman... (Feb 17, 2004)

That is the bees-knees! Thanks for the confirmation. I'll look into cancelling these subscription fees ASAP...

litzdog911 and stevel - You rock! :up:


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Yeah, I continued to watch stuff on one of my DSR704's for 18 months after I disconnected it. Every once in a while it would get upset about the lack of a satellite signal, but hitting the DirecTV logo button a few times would still take you back to Now Showing.


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

I was thinking about doing the same thing. Because of all the storms we have had this summer, my HDVR2 has been freezing and rebooting way too often. I was just wondering if there is a separate DVR service fee for the HR23 than the DirecTivo, or would you need to keep the DVR service to use the HR23?

Thanks.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

You need to keep the $6 DVR service active on your account. It is only charged once no matter how many DVRs you have. For the OP, he can stop paying his $5 mirroring fee for the HDVR2 receiver, but not cancel DVR service.


----------



## vickhirani (Oct 4, 2002)

can we get OTA Reception on HDVR2 Without DirecTv Service ?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

vickhirani said:


> can we get OTA Reception on HDVR2 Without DirecTv Service ?


No, the HDVR2 Tivo has no off-air tuners. Only the HR10-250 HD Tivo can receive local digital TV stations.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

If you have previously recorded shows you can play them back. No new recordings


----------



## cramer (Aug 14, 2000)

FWIW, you can help avoid the lockups by putting the unit in standby when you aren't watching it. It will stop decoding the video signal -- and stop recording entirely ('tho not immediately.) The HR10 is horribly unstable with even the slightest noise in an HD stream. I've not had issues with the HDVR2 and DSR6000 -- but they are typically in standby all the time as I rarely watch them.

My parent's HDVR2 has issues, but it's had a rough life -- it's dish has been fried twice. *I* put it in standby when I'm there, but that's more an issue of me not wanting to hear the hard drive seeking all night.

(And no, this is not a "new" issue with the HR10. It's always had this problem. I blame the cheap s**t broadcom hardware inside it.)


----------



## Randyman... (Feb 17, 2004)

whitepelican said:


> You need to keep the $6 DVR service active on your account. It is only charged once no matter how many DVRs you have. For the OP, he can stop paying his $5 mirroring fee for the HDVR2 receiver, but not cancel DVR service.


That makes sense. I haven't received my first bill since I've had both DVR's and the HD service active, so I was not aware I'd only get charged for a single DVR fee with 2x DVR's on my account. I haven't cancelled any services as of now, but I'll cancel the extra receiver fee very soon...



litzdog911 said:


> No, the HDVR2 Tivo has no off-air tuners. Only the HR10-250 HD Tivo can receive local digital TV stations.


I'm using a W7 HTPC/Media Center PC that I tossed together to act as my ATSC OTA DVR in addition to the HR23 (saves valuable High-Def hard drive space on the HR23  ). It even has has integrated HDMI 7.1 audio through a Radeon 9650 video card  . I use the Harmony One to control the whole rig. However, I heard about a USB ATSC tuner that might be available for the HR23. Does anyone know any details on this off the top of their head? This would seem ideal for the rare rain-fade scenarios, and not to mention OTA ATSC is generally of higher quality than HD-DTV (especially the DTV HD-Locals). Also, If the USB ATSC tuner is available for the HR23, does it integrate with the HR23's DVR and Program Guide, or is it a manual operation type deal that is cobbled into a GUI sub-menu or whatever?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

The DirecTV AM-21 is the USB ATSC tuner you refer to. When connected to the HR21/22/23, you get a seamless program guide. I will note that the AM-21 does not support channel scanning, so if DirecTV doesn't think you get a station, you won't. In most markets, this won't be an issue.


----------

